# يا رب هناك اشخاص يتألمون



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)

يا رب.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 في كل لحظة تمّر 
 علينا هناك اشخاص يتألمون على فراش المرض.... 
هناك اهل وعائلات يصلّون ويطلبون 
 الصلاة ويتوسلونك ان تشفي مرضاهم.... 
هناك قلوب خائفة تتضرع اليك يا رب ان تصنع المعجزات.... 
هناك نفوس على حافة اليأس  ولها برحمتك رجاء.... 
فيا رب نتحّد في هذه الليلة بالصلاة على نية جميع المرضى 
وخاصة الاطفال فيا رب استمع الى صلاتنا واستجب لنا 
 واشفي جميع المرضى واظهر مجدك في معجزات  الشفاء 
 ليؤمن الجميع انك انت الاله القادر على كل شيء ولا مستحيل عندك....
وان الصلاة تصنع المعجزات.... فيا رب ....
نرجوك هب المرضى الشفاء.​امين.








​


----------

